# Autotrail 840 SE radio head unit replacement



## mederham (Sep 5, 2021)

Hi, I'm looking to replace the standard DVD/FM/MW radio unit for a DABCD unit in my Cheyenne 840 SE (2009) but, after taking out the existing one, not sure what I'll need as there are more wires behind it that in a BT engineers nightmare! Anyone able to point me in the direction of a unit that will fit and is relatively straight forward to install?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I seem to remember this being discussed earlier on another thread. Do a search on this site with 'tools' and then 'search'.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The wiring loom fitted has an extra plug for the Sunil that is not needed. I just changed ours and it was more or less plug and play except getting the wire for the DAB and microphone through was "challenging".

This was my thread then, lots of helpful advice;

https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/4...ng-20-minute-shut-down-radio.html#post3111135


----------

